# Blue runners



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I have heard them called hard tails so I'm not sure of the name. I know how to catch pinfish with a sabiki. I would like to know how to catch some of these for bait...


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Same way with sabiki's.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

I like to troll a mackerel tree around the pass while fishing for bait. Trolling under 4 knots has always produced. You can cover some space and still chase bait pods. Once I find one, then I toss the sabiki.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

That tip stinks if you are fishing from a pier!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

GIBBS29REG said:


> That tip stinks if you are fishing from a pier!



LOL

I'll be fishing from the pier and going offshore (weather permitting). Thanks.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

i've found "sweetening" sabikis with bits of squid,shrimp, cut bait works well for hard tails. I don't know if they school together or what but i do seem to catch pins, hard tails, and pig fish. I just group them all under the name of grunt or bait.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I'd be more interested in how NOT to catch these little bait stealing b*******.


----------



## Johnson77 (Feb 28, 2012)

Little pieces of bait on the sabiki rig has always worked for me as long as the hard tails are around, great bait if you get some!!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

use a sabiki and get the gulp cut bait. take a lil piece and put it on each hook. it want come off and it works great.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sabiki tipped with a little bit of shrimp. Or just gold hooks with shrimp on a drop shot rig works.


----------

